# Yet another CxLL trainer. BUT this is different!



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 3, 2019)

Yeah, so this is my CxLL trainer

link: https://shuantsu.github.io/cxll-trainer/
github repo: https://github.com/shuantsu/cxll-trainer

*Features:*

- It provides you with a random order of the set you're training; that means that you'll be training the cases uniformly.
- No easily reversible algs, just the inverse of random zbll for each CxLL case.
- Click on a case to highlight it. Use this feature to track the case you're solving
- You can save the orientation of every cases, or just get random orientations on the options menu.
- Optimised for mobile

*Known Issues:*

- It takes a good while to load.
2020.02.27 -> this was partially solved by putting a visual feedback indicating the app is loading
- Close button on options menu doesn't work sometimes

Have fun learning algs!


----------



## Wish Lin (Jul 3, 2019)

Can you put all the javascript in the html file instead of using them externally? Maybe that will be faster.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 3, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> Can you put all the javascript in the html file instead of using them externally? Maybe that will be faster.


Yes I can, but the reason of it being so slow is that it initializes the cube solver. That takes a while.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jul 3, 2019)

So this is a COLL trainer, but not a CMLL trainer?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 3, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> So this is a COLL trainer, but not a CMLL trainer?


Yes you are only allowed to solve coll. No cmll at all
Duh


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jul 3, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> Yes you are only allowed to solve coll. No cmll at all
> Duh


No need to get snarky. Your title suggests otherwise: CxLL trainer.


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 3, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> Yes I can, but the reason of it being so slow is that it initializes the cube solver. That takes a while.


Did you code your own solver? This probably will sound a bit harsh, but the thing about reinventing the wheel is that sometimes your wheel isn't as good as the already-existing wheels…

min2phase.js is ridiculously optimised, and it's probably the fastest solver written in JavaScript.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 3, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> No need to get snarky. Your title suggests otherwise: CxLL trainer.


well, you asked for it 
but changed the title as you suggested
friends?



xyzzy said:


> Did you code your own solver? This probably will sound a bit harsh, but the thing about reinventing the wheel is that sometimes your wheel isn't as good as the already-existing wheels…
> 
> min2phase.js is ridiculously optimised, and it's probably the fastest solver written in JavaScript.


I didn't reinvented the wheel, but the solver I used is just slow. I can't manage to generate the scramble with that script though (min2phase)
i'm using this: https://github.com/ldez/cubejs


----------



## Skittleskp (Jul 3, 2019)

dumb question... what's CMLL?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 3, 2019)

Skittleskp said:


> dumb question... what's CMLL?


Cmll is solving the corners without caring for M layer. Is used on roux method


----------



## Hazel (Jul 3, 2019)

xyzzy said:


> Did you code your own solver? This probably will sound a bit harsh, but the thing about reinventing the wheel is that sometimes your wheel isn't as good as the already-existing wheels…
> 
> min2phase.js is ridiculously optimised, and it's probably the fastest solver written in JavaScript.


I downloaded min2phase, how do I run it? I can't find instructions...


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 3, 2019)

Aerma said:


> I downloaded min2phase, how do I run it? I can't find instructions...


you know that it's a javascript module, right?
usage is on the readme file 
https://github.com/cs0x7f/min2phase.js/blob/master/README.md


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Feb 27, 2020)

I just added a loader, so now it doesn't look like the app crashed

I got the idea from Tao Yu's trainer 

still got some bugs though


----------

